
RIM buys TAT, BlackBerry UI in danger of becoming awesome -- Engadget - aliasaria
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/02/rim-buys-tat-blackberry-ui-in-danger-of-becoming-awesome/
======
mortenjorck
This will be huge _if_ RIM goes all-in with this. Spending the money was the
easy part – integrating the capabilities and actually using the talent to make
outstanding products will be the real challenge. This will probably mean
involving TAT at a much deeper level than they would have as a client, getting
input at the hardware level instead of just handing the design teams a
finished spec and telling them to design on top of it.

~~~
nchlswu
This is really the key for them.

I was at a talk by the UX lead for RIM and that team had about 9 months to
coordinate/finish all the UX efforts for OS6.

UX (and UI by extension) have a long way to go at RIM. OS6 was their first
foray into seriously creating a quality User Experience, which means they
bringing lots of brand new ideas to the table. They still lack a holistic
integration of UX throughout the company and this is crucial to achieving a
good UX and allow TAT to achieve their full potential

